# What Guage wire to use?



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Just completed laying track for my HO DCC layout.What guage do I use for the drop wires from the track and what gauge wire for the bus wire?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

16-14 AWG for the bus 20-24 AWG for the drops works fine.


----------



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Should I use solid or stranded wire?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Either will work fine. It's usually easier to use solid for the drops and stranded for the bus.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I learned a good trick about creating a "coil spring" with your feeder (or drop) wires at a recent model club open house. See my description here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=124045&postcount=13

TJ


----------

